# Mantis vomiting???



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning guy's and gals.
My sub adult female giant Asian mantis has been vomiting for the last few days, and has gone completely off her food. I got her from BTS last week and she has eaten 2 bluebottles and a silent cricket since. She is still active and not drinking excessively.
What I want to know is, is she just vacating her digestive system because she has eaten something that doesn't agree with her, or is it a sign of something more sinister?
I have seen "black death" before and this doesn't look like that.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

They do seem to vomit occasionally, I've noticed it a few times with mine. I can't say I've noticed any lasting effects from it and they go on to live normally afterwards. It could just be that they have eaten something that didn't agree with them. 

Do you gutload the flies and crickets?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

The flies came as casters from BTS, and the crickets have been fed muesli, apple, and butternut squash.
Iv not noticed this with any other species. Is it just giant asian that do it regularly?
She does seem to have lost a bit of girth, so I'm hoping she just didn't like the crickets.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Maybe leave off with the crickets as sometimes they can cause stuff like that. I also understand humidity can play a part so it might be good to reduce that a bit and spray less.

Please note though that isn't from personal experience (as yet) but from what I have read about the subject. You tend to get it more with flower mantids.


----------

